# What did I do wrong?



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I made a batch of soap and it's like I didn't add any scent at all. It's as if the scented oil just went away or incorporated in the soap instead of staying scented? Did I add the oil too soon? I'm hoping that it develops as the soap cures but I'm not holding my breath. Any suggestions?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

What type of scent did you use and how much? Did you add it at thin trace? Some essential oils lose their fragrance in cold process soap unless anchored by litsea cubeba or a little clay.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Where did you get the fragrance and how much did you add per pound of oil?


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

litsea cuwhatta?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Litsea Cubeba Essential Oil

http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/litsea-cubeba-essential-oil-p-291.html
http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.c...-using-litsea-cubeba-may-chang-with-other-eos


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Quality is important when using scent in CP soap. Cheap scents made for MP soap usually don't work. Get a good quality scent from a known supplier.

Most soapers use .75 oz to 1 oz of scent per pound of oils used. Citrus EO's usually need a bit more. Stronger scents you can use a bit less. If you insulate heavy, or let your batch get too hot, your scent can burn off. Sometimes, your scent will seem to fade for the 1st day or so, but then will come back a bit, but probably not very strong.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your answers. The scents I have are from another HTer and I was told they came from a reputable soap company, and I trust her, so that wasn't the answer. Guess I've not been adding enough! I was told to use .3 oz per pound! This last batch was a 4 pound batch and I thought I went overboard adding 2 ounces. From what Tinker wrote, I should have used 3 to 4 ounces!! Next batch I'll use more. And I think I'l wait for a firmer trace before putting it in, too. I added it a bit early as the baby got up and I was out of time. As it was at a very light trace, I added the scent, stirred it in a bit and poured it into the mold. Guess I'll also have to make sure there's someone else here in case he gets up early again.  Thanks again for your help!!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

If the fragrances still have the company labels and if the company has a website, you can go to their website and see what percent is recommended.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks, Linn, I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Most times I add my scent with my oils before adding the lye solution.

I use about .5 oz per pound oil. I personally think 1 oz ppo is overkill.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Most times I add my scent with my oils before adding the lye solution.
> 
> I use about .5 oz per pound oil. I personally think 1 oz ppo is overkill.


Depending on the scent, I usually add to the oils before the lye solution also. And I also stick with .5-.75 ppo.

There is a scent review forum that you can join and check to see if there are any comments pertaining to what you're using. http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/index.php?sid=c15fc794620147650edc9b1467f0b24a


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Most times I add my scent with my oils before adding the lye solution.
> 
> I use about .5 oz per pound oil. I personally think 1 oz ppo is overkill.



Bugger...I always add at light trace...thanks Cyndi :clap:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Shazza, adding them ad light trace is fine also. I add them with the oils so I don't forget to add them at all!! Just in case, when I weigh my scents, I place the bowl in the mold. I've made far too many unscented soaps by forgetting to add the fragrance.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

I also added scent at trace but I found that most of them would dissipate. I think I also wasn't adding enough.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Shazza, adding them ad light trace is fine also. I add them with the oils so I don't forget to add them at all!! Just in case, when I weigh my scents, I place the bowl in the mold. I've made far too many unscented soaps by forgetting to add the fragrance.



LOL I have done that before too....but I also think I havent been putting enough in...it is hard to measure little drops from a 15ml bottle.


----------

